# First half highlight reel



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

We played a campground near Calmar Alberta for a birthday party. 

Thes are the highlights from the first set.

[video=youtube_share;FxwLuUMAjO4]http://youtu.be/FxwLuUMAjO4[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the likes gents


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Really enjoyed the video. Looks like a really good time. Keep Rockin!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable!...thanks for the video.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the stage backdrop - a mound of dirt, a log house, a pickup and a skid steer.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually that's part of the hill dug out. The owner is going to build a Garage/Shop into the side of the hill.

They built that stage strictly for this event, then they're gonna rip it out pour some concrete and throw a Quonset hut I think he said, or maybe a quick up steel shed. 
Either way it's going to be partially refilled in.


Here's the second Half Reel:

[video=youtube;1zBQfrTkAMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zBQfrTkAMY[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah! Canadian content:congratulatory:


----------

